# Small spoons and Pinmins



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Bored to death waiting for ice to come on so I decicde to make my own mini spoons and pinmins. Now I need idea to hold hook to blade as soldering takes two hands. We are talking small here like 0 and 1 size blades and # 6,8,10 hooks.

Anybody got any brainstorms to speed up production as it is painfully slow right now.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

How about a piece of wood with a small indent just big enough for the spoon to cradle in, and a fly-tying vice to hold the hook in place? That would leave both hands free to solder.

Just throwing an idea out there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You can manipulate the clip part of a clip board to hold them too... Cheap alternative... and you can do 5 or 6 at a time!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you could come up with some type of two-part device...each device holds one of the two parts that needs soldered...then you clamp them together and begin soldering.

Maybe a series of alligator clips affixed to a board? The alligator clips might have to have the "teeth" filed down so that they hold the parts flat and square to the part to which the must be soldered. Then maybe they could be applied by way of the clipboard trick that Big Daddy mentioned.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

a dab of superglue... then just solder over it.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

how about something like this???

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=21120

Rod


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

try hemostatsfor the hook


----------

